# Cutting corrugated sheet metal



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I was cutting a few pieces of salvaged sheet metal for some goat sheds. I was using a skil-saw metal cutting "blade", that was really just a thin cutting wheel disc. I was really proud of my thrifty-ness until I noticed how fast the discs where shrinking. After I reminded myself that I paid for those discs with hard earned cash, I couldn't help but see dollar bills flinging out of the skil saw. I have more sheds to make, but want a better cutting arrangement. What do you all use? Please don't tell me 'shears'.


----------



## nc_mtn (Nov 24, 2007)

Not sure if it's cheaper or not (haven't compared ft/blade) but I just use my Jig Saw with a metal blade when cutting tin. It's slower and perhaps a bit more jagged, but I don't cut very much so I never think of getting another blade when I'm shopping.

The only problem is when you get to the ridges, if you're not careful, the blade pops out and will hit therefore bending it. Just go slow and pay attention. May be worth a try.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

To cut *corrugated* metal you need a 2x4 with a piece of balier wire and a cut 2x4 over the top of it.Puling the wire through it is simple and the 2x4 will make the cut straight. On the top peice of 2x4 make a slot to pull the wire through. Lay it out with 2x4 iwth wore and a piece of corrugated metal then the top piece of 2x4 with the wire ruining through it to pull..You may need ot sand a little since all of the metal will have an edge to it.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

I use a normal wood blade on my Skill Saw, cuts very fast.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

crispin said:


> I use a normal wood blade on my Skill Saw, cuts very fast.


With safety glasses or close your eyes with a long sleeved shirt :teehee:

Old Vet's will work with less flying scrap iron :hobbyhors


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Put a high speed saw blade in your circular saw, backwards. Don't use a carbide blade. You'll just break the teeth off of it.
Put a piece of wood under the sheet metal and cut it off. I clamp a 2x4 to the sheet metal as a guide.
Make sure that your wearing PPE because it is going to throw off some peices of steel.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I use a normal blade put on backwards.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I used my sawzall with a metal blade... i LOVE this tool!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I have cut many pieces and I always use shears. They are quieter. Do not have to wear saftey glasses etc.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Cutting torch? Best I have used is real thin cutting discs for my angle grinder. They cut fast and cut clean. They seem to wear fairly well...


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Nibbler


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

I have used a plywood / paneling blade turned backwards on a circular saw . The sawed edge of metal roofing will rust quicker because of the heat generated .


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

plasma cutter? 

I like to retro fit regular hack saw blades in my sawzall, works well can't run as fast but cuts fast enough.
I cut them down into appropriate size then drill a hole for the pin that locks the blade in, and that's it. Much cheaper then the actual sawzall blades and work much better.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

If you are cutting straight across the corrugations, a set of shears that matches the profile is the bees knees.









It is like a bad to the bone paper cutter, one WHACK and done. But good luck getting ahold of one, we were able to borrow one from the manufacturer because DH worked there at the time. And it only works for straight cuts, for angles you still have to use a power tool.

Skill saw with wood blade turned backwards works, it is loud and throws hot shavings, too. We had the best results with a grinder, don't recall going thru too many blades. A 2 X 4 to use for a straight edge to follow does help. Can't picture Old Vet's contraption, got a pic?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Nibblers are what my dad and I used to cut aluminum chassis for amplifiers and radios. There are power nibblers now.


----------



## justin_time (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok, something doesnt sound right, your using what we call zip disks by the sound of it. Small diameter ones for grinders, or in your case larger diameter ones for a saw.
They are absolutly not created equally. Considering you are just cutting gauge material, I suspect you are using cheaply made ones. I have used good quallity and bad and can tell you the bad just turn to dust. Almost unusable. 
go to a &quot; proper&quot; welding supply place,like Praxair, Linde and ask for a top of the line brand. On gauge material, Id guess 20 gauge, you should be cutting for a long time.......So much of the market is now flooded with cheap, and poor quality consumables that its getting harder to find quality
Last cheap ones I used I couldnt use up even a 1/4 of the disks dia before I tore out the center hole.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

justin_time said:


> Ok, something doesnt sound right, your using what we call zip disks by the sound of it. Small diameter ones for grinders, or in your case larger diameter ones for a saw.
> They are absolutly not created equally. Considering you are just cutting gauge material, I suspect you are using cheaply made ones. I have used good quallity and bad and can tell you the bad just turn to dust. Almost unusable.
> go to a " proper" welding supply place,like Praxair, Linde and ask for a top of the line brand. On gauge material, Id guess 20 gauge, you should be cutting for a long time.......So much of the market is now flooded with cheap, and poor quality consumables that its getting harder to find quality


Ya really you have to be looking and buying in the same area that has the huge "Chop Saw Blades". And get, say if your skillsaw is 6-1/4 The 5 inch ones last for some time as I have cut many a sheet still using the same blade. And don't Skimp on the price or the thickness. you sure don't want ones that are paper thin.
Like those you can use in the regular hand grinders. They come in many different thicknesses. Don't buy those, for the Skillsaw.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

thermopkt said:


> I use a normal blade put on backwards.


Ditto. I have an old one that I was gonna throw out, but kept just for this. Besides eye protection, you'll need ear protection because it is very noisy!


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

They even make metal skil saw blades.










http://www.amazon.com/Irwin-Industr...ower-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1360069473&sr=1-8


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I still use shears


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

CrownRanch said:


> What do you all use? Please don't tell me 'shears'.


I always used "snips" for that job.... those saw blades cost way too much money.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I use a power shear attachment that goes on a drill. Clean fast quiet precise. Its got it all!


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm another user of backwards plywood blades. Yes it throws hot shavings, but it's also cheap, fast and accurate as long as you're careful.


----------



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

I use my dull circle saw blade turned backwards. Carbide blades (which is all I use) work fine for me.
Gotta gotta wear safety glasses and anyone helping also.
jim


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

CIW said:


> Put a high speed saw blade in your circular saw, backwards. Don't use a carbide blade. You'll just break the teeth off of it.


Actually, Lenox makes a carbide toothed metal cutting blade that does a real good job on a circular saw. You can fly thru light gauge sheet metal with it.....just BE SURE to wear glasses and avoid the front of the saw, because the metal flies out of it.

I ran into it recently at Lowes. I was skeptical, because my experience with carbide teeth and metal was what you said.....a few cuts and all the teeth were gone. But not this one. They run about 40 bucks, but I've cut a big pile of metal with it so far, and not a tooth gone yet.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I use pneumatic shears. Harbor Freight, about $15.

ETA: I was wrong, they're $30

http://www.harborfreight.com/air-tools/specialty-air-tools/inline-air-shears-98833.html


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

indypartridge said:


> ditto. I have an old one that i was gonna throw out, but kept just for this. Besides eye protection, you'll need ear protection because it is very noisy!


what?!


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

If you have an air compressor get an air nibbler super quick


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

These "shears" are worth every penny, IMO, I love em.

They are a bit trick tricky to cut across the taller corrugations, but cut smooth sheet metal, straight or circles, like butter.

They'll cut a 8' piece of metal roofing longways, in about 60 seconds, leaving a very smooth (but sharp) edge.

One of my favorite tools.

http://www.harborfreight.com/14-gauge-swivel-head-shear-68199.html


----------



## grasser (Dec 28, 2012)

My dad has a nibbler that attaches to a cordless drill. 
It is the ONLY way to go in my opinion. 
We put steel ribbed siding all around his huge old farm barn over the past 2 years. 
It is quiet and efficient. 
I've tried using a circular type blade and it leaves a poor edge and is LOUD!


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

I frame for my roof, go to the lumber yard with my measurements, cut the metal with their big shear. Done.


----------

